# EV Conversion books for sale



## jinx (May 4, 2008)

*****SOLD*****

Well, having a third kid put my ev dreams on hold (try designing an ev to have useful range and capacity to carry three kids in car seats/boosters...) so I'm selling off my two books: 

Two of the best DIY Electric Vehicle conversion books. You'll find these two are among the most common recommended readings for anyone looking at converting a car. Both books are in excellent condition. Bob Brant has released a new edition since I bought my copy, but it is still an excellent read and much cheaper than buying either new or from overseas.

Build Your Own Electric Vehicle 
Bob Brant 
This money-saving guide explains step by step how to build an inexpensive EV from a kit or from an existing internal combustion engine chassis. It begins with a look at the history of electric vehicles, from vintage tyrn-of-the-century Baker Electric automobiles to current international advances in EV technology, and a look ahead at the future of EV development. Then, Bob Brant embarks on a chapter-by-chapter building-block description of each EV component: motor, drive train, controllers, power supplies, chargers and chassis. Final chapters pull it all together with clear instructions for assembling an electric car from scratch or kit, with advice on where to find low-cost EV supplies and systems. 


Convert It! 
Michael Brown 
This book is the leading how-to resource for electric car conversions. It combines Brown's years of professional automotive experience with down-to-earth language even an automotive beginner can understand. It is not written for the engineer in the laboratory, but for the home mechanic building his own car, and for the average person behind the wheel. Step by step, Brown leads the reader through the conversion. As each component comes up, Brown gives a little background on the different types available, and the pros and cons of each. He includes tips on layout, design and fabrication at each step, and discusses different approaches for different chassis, such as front wheel drive vs. rear wheel drive. By the end of the book, every part of the conversion process has been discussed. Brown wraps up with a procedure for testing and troubleshooting, and guidelines for normal driving, charging, and maintenance. The book is salted heavily throughout with photos and diagrams to illustrate its topics, and it includes a very thorough index.


----------

